# She's Huge!



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Miss Rose is huge! She's got up to a month left and is looking rather big lol I'm thinking triplets. She's had a couple sets of twins and one set of triplets for me so far.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good grief she's enormous! Ya sure that's not quads? Lol.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! Poor girl will be so ready to have those babies lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Man she is huge!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a pretty gal! She looks to be handling it quite well! How old is she?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol She may have quads! She's as big as she was when she had her triplets and she's still got time to go. She just turned 6


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like she's starting to bag up







These Pics are a month apart














I also have another doe, Queen, that's due around the same time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: My girls look that big when they aren't pregnant.
I say she has twins or small trips in there. My doe, Biagia, had quads before and last year she was even bigger than the year she had quads, so I expected at least trips, but nope 13lb buck and an 11lb doe! They love keeping us guessing :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa! That's BIG girl!!!!! I say quints. ;-)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Following


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmm, I'll be curious. My doe with quads this year was much smaller than my doe with twins. I thought poor Carina had a herd in there, and Cookie had a singleton, maybe twins. Hubs and I were surprised and pleased with her quadruplet doelings.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's bigger than the last time she had triplets and bigger than my other doe that just had triplets lol Now Queen always has twins so I don't expect more out of her.
Both their understanding seem to be filling.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Got this pic today lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Updated pics:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks ready to explode!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes she does! I'm thinking she still has at least a week though


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's so big! Can't wait to see how many she's hiding in there


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Looking forward to seeing baby pics!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm guessing she has triplets! Can't wait for her to kid!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's awfully round!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor girl! I like her udder coloration! Best of luck kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor thing!!
How long until her due date?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. She is due in one week!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks! Also have two more does due last week of July then I'm done till end of September.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh and also have a mini mare due in the next week!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooooh, I need a mini mare!!!!!!!!! :drool: She's beautiful!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks! 
Rose seems very uncomfortable today and is waddling around lol. Her vulva seems elongated and has some more discharge


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

How long do you think ?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Your mini is soo pretty! Happy kidding and foaling


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!
Just tested Rose's milk. She has yellow, sticky colostrum!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think she'll go a little past her due date. Her udder still has a good bit of filling to do


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah everything is pointing towards soon but her udder. Though I did get some colostrum out that looked ready.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe she'll bag up afterward. When does she normally fill her udder?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Normally she'll go completely tight in the udder right after she kids. So she's just holding them hostage now lol


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm excited to see how many babies she has in there


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's still hanging on! She's acting awfully friendly and all she does is grunt obnoxiously all the time. Poor girl. Last pic is of her milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, thought she would pop already!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought so too!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I can't wait!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't milk her until she kids. She can get mastitis. Just keep checking her ligs


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Any updates


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I'm 99% sure she'll go tonight!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! :leap:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

yay!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She looks ready. Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see how many she has!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

So exciting!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw c'mon now Rosie!! 
Has she had any discharge?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's had mucus streaming all week but none today. Very frustrating lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

One of my does always has teeny weeny little bits of discharge for months before kidding and then none for two days or so before kidding


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! Good luck kidding and foaling!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just fed and still nothing. However she is acting a bit weird. She's breathing much harder than normal. It is hot today but none of my other does are breathing like her. Also, every once in awhile she'll look straight up and start licking her lips. Flagging her tail quite a bit and her stomach twitches in a way that almost looks like small contractions like every 15-20 min. Other than that she is normal. Eating good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She'll probably keep you up all night and then pop em in the morning when you hit the bed :lol:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Probably! What a brat lol I just can't wait!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnnnd.........? Any babies this morning???


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Exciting! When my doe was in labor, it seemed she was constantly flicking her tail.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any kids yet???


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

None yet


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

wow she's just holding out for as long as she can!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*sigh* Tell her we're all waiting here!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't tell her we're waiting...she'll make us wait longer :lol:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol she's very very uncomfortable today. And her breathing his still harder than normal. But she hasn't gotten serious about it yet. So frustrating!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

We're all so excited!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet. She's off by herself today and still has elevated breathing. Probably cause she's so big lol. Starting to wonder if she'll ever kid


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:hair: Lol!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm more excited for this than I was for my own goat to kid


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She's just holding them hostage! Lol how are your other does and your mare doing??


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

waiting waiting waiting ....


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Other does are coming along nicely! I think Rose and the mare are plotting together lol Sasha is now overdue too. Her bag comes and goes which is normal for a maiden but her belly just keeps dropping lower. I don't see how either of them can wait much longer!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck to all of them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How many days overdue is she now?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just looked at the calender. She is 4 days past due


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> I'm more excited for this than I was for my own goat to kid


I know me too! But having babies on the farm is always lovely.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All of my kids from this year are already at least four months old  Really sad kidding season passed so quick. Next year, I'm going to be super careful about bucks jumping fences.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They are definitely conspiring together. Both are soo dropped!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She has no ligs today


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, I just looked at this tread for the first time and I expected to find pics of babies at the end!  Best of luck with your goats and horse - all my girls were late this year, too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did she kid?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope hasn't gone yet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:faint::hair::wallbang:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm maybe she's not pregnant lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She sure doesn't wanna give up those babies


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How many days is she over due now?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Eight days!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She sure looks ready by tail and ligs...how's the udder look?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything yet??


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing when I fed earlier. Headed out to check in a few minutes!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Anything?


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to bug you so much we just want to know so bad!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! She does NOT want to let them out!  Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing! I'm so frustrated lol


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I keep checking this thread like every half hour I'm so excited! hah!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know lol! How's she looking?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like she has a couple weeks left to me. 

The tail and dorsal process have nothing to do with the ligs.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

could she have been bred at a later date?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She looks so close! Now her teats are full and strutted


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I wonder when she'll kid?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't we all :wallbang:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I guess whenever she feels like it lol I give up


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ah well. She _is_ a goat. :ROFL:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Haha doe code. You'd think she wouldn't want to suffer in the heat any longer. It's supposed to be 110° here on Tuesday.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## deniseross (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok, I'm in too. This anticipation is killing me!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Looks like she has a couple weeks left to me.


I'm watching this too! and I agree, she doesn't look ready yet. When's the latest date she could have been bred?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any progress today?


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

This post is very entertaining! I wasn't on this site when you late doe kidded but I was 100% on breeding date since I had to drive her to visit the Buck. She was ten days late and made all of us crazy! Good luck!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

How many days is she over due?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet. Maybe a she got bred later than I thought. Hmm.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Probably.


----------



## mmmbehhh (Jul 21, 2016)

I have been reading along the last few days. I am invested now! You have to post pictures of the babies when they get here!


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Watching.... Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm assuming no babies yet.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

How's the mini mare doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They are both still hanging on. I have no hair left lol


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Bless your heart! You must be waiting with baited breath... "Plan" a vacation & I bet both will drop lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll be gone this weekend for an endurance ride so I bet they'll both go then!


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

I have a doe who was bred in December. She got huge, developed an udder, filled with milk, ligs went soft. She spent a week of restless nights, biting at her stomach etc. She NEVER had a baby. The vet came at ten days past due and induced, but still no babies. He said he has never seen a false pregnancy go so far. She looked kisy like your doe as far as size and udder. She refused to quit producing milk, so two months after her "due date", I am now getting a good supply of milk from her. Id recommend an ultrasound if you are sure of the breeding/due date for your girls. Better or be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

The black doe on the bottom kidded two days after I took this picture. The brown doe in the middle was (apparently)







never pregnant.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah ultrasound is not going to happen. I've had several big emergency vet bills this year to really trying to avoid it if I can. Anyways here she is today.








Udder is definitely fuller and babies have dropped so much.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

And here is Sasha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

PLEEEASE just put us out of our misery, Rose!!!!!! :hammer:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Right!? She looks so ready


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!!! :leap:
Post pics when you can!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Two girls and a boy! They look maybe an hour old. So she had them with no problems!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! Super cute!!!
I love that half white, half brown ear


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! They're adorable - and Mama looks so proud!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

oh my gosh adorable!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Proud mama! The one girl has that weird leg. They all got their selenium shots so that should straighten it up quick!


----------



## mmmbehhh (Jul 21, 2016)

I am so glad that they are finally here!!! Now if your mare will just follow suit


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Yay! She heard talk of your impending event & did you a solid. The mare, however, might wait lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! The long wait is over! They are adorable!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute congrats! The leg will probably take a few days to straighten up


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

Yay! They are all adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

Yaaaaaaaay!!:stars::stars:They're adorable!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So cute, congrats! Makes me really anxious for the coming kidding season!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yay!! The babies finally came! Congrats


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
So this is what her udder looks like today I'm thinking maybe mastitis? But it's not hot to touch and I can get lots of milk from it. Maybe the kids just haven't been able to nurse that side? She's never had this problem before. It's red because I was milking it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That looks awful  Poor thing. I would get a California Mastitis Test and test her milk, just to be sure.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok I will go get a test.I've never dealt with mastitis before so what's typically the treatment?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I haven't either, but I've done a lot of research on it because I've got dairy goats  

Anyways, I think the typical treatment is Today (or maybe it's Tomorrow lol), put into the udder through the teat. 

If I ever had a case of mastitis, I'd probably give the doe several garlic cloves a day and see if that helps. Garlic is a natural anti-inflammatory, antibacterial, antibiotic, and it boosts their immune system and is a natural dewormer  So if you're in to natural stuff, might be worth a shot. 

Another thing, though, the CMTs were made for cows and there is something different about their milk, so goats test barely positive even if they don't have it... You mix the milk with a powder and then let it sit for however long, and if it turns to gel they've got mastitis, but with goats it thickens maybe? Not too sure, maybe someone who's actually dealt with mastitis can give some better advice


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've also heard that you can milk her and feed her back her infected milk. Supposedly it puts the immune system into fight mode


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hm, that's interesting. 
I've read that if fed too much milk (I read this in _Natural Goat Care_ by Pat Coleby) a doe's intestines will give out because they aren't made to process milk. So I would be doing that in moderation!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I also have this in my saved notes:


For mastitis treatment 
get a jar of garlic oil gelcaps and give her the oil of 4 twice a day on her grain with the Today. It will clear up the infection quicker than injecting antibiotics.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not sure on the mastitis- but congratulations on the babies! They are beautiful! That was such a long wait, lol. Now if your mare could pop one out!


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

Well...I'm right in the thick of it now! The treatment is Today treatment injected into the affected teat for a specific period of time depending on how sad it is. There is a 4 day withdrawal period, but not sure if the kids can continue to nurse after she gets it (assuming it IS mastitis). Until you get s test you should try and milk her out fully as often as possible. Strain the milk through a coffee filter and if any clumps, strings, chunks etc...that a good sign something is wrong. Id still do a test to make sure. The rest is cheap and easy.


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

*test...sorry. I did 4 days of Today on my doe along with 6 days of antibiotics and she is still testing positive on the one side. If not treated it can get really bad and even seen when half the udder hardens and eventually falls off. I know it's extreme...but something to think about. Like anything else, its fixed easiest in the early stages.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Rose's udder is back to normal today! And Queen decided to have her babies! She had twins, a doeling and buckling 
Rose's udder:








Queen and her kids:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congrats on the new kids! 

Glad she's back to normal!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray!!! Adorable new babies and great that Rose's udder is all better!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Queen's doeling 








And her buckling


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

oh my goodness they're adorable!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I just love them!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Their faces are so sweet!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Omg! Rose's daughter just had triplets!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Addie, Rose's daughter, just had triplets! Two doelings and a buckling just like her mom lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! You must be REALLY busy!!!

Is Rose's daughter a FF? 

All very cute


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Very busy! It was worth the wait! 
This is Addie's second set of kids. She had twins last time. She didn't even look ready to go today!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on all the babies! Super cute around there


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations on all of the babies! I'm glad Rose's udder is better! You must be pretty busy!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Queen's kids








Rose's kids








And Addie's kids


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen blue eyes in boers. They are so cute. Well worth the wait


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They aren't really blue but they do look like it in these pics. They are more like a very light tan color. They really pop out though lol. Definitely worth the wait


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

SO adorable!  Can't wait now till next kidding season...about 9-10 months away, lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll have more kids in October!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey, no fair! I have to wait another 7+ months!!! :lol:


----------

